# Favourite dances



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

First we should answer the question: what are a dance? In my opinion every piece or work which form is dance-like can be considered as dance stuff. In classical music the whole thing is quite obvious, so I don't think there should be any misunderstandings.

I would mention Mozart's minuets, waltzes and polonaises by Chopin, Brahms _Hungarian Dances_ and some various pieces such as second movement of Berlioz's _Symhponie Fantastique_. I also tried to get into Liszt's dance music but most of I didin't like it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

The Sabre Dance...yes!


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Various dances from the Rite of Spring.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Well searching my music database for "dance" I come up with these that are among my favourites:

Stravinsky - Infernal Dance (Firebird)
Prokofiev - Dance of the Evil Spirits (Scythian Suite)
Rachmaninov - Symphonic Dances
Stravinsky - Dance of the Young Girls (Rite of Spring)
Stravinsky - Dance of the Coachmen (Petrouchka)
Borodin - Polovtsian Dances (Prince Igor)
Orff - Dance from On the Lawn (Carmina Burana)
Holst - Dance of Spirits of Earth/Fire (Perfect Fool)
Prokofiev - Morning Dance, Dance with Mandolins (Romeo & Juliet)
Mussorgsky - Dance of the Persian Slave Girls (Khovanshchina)
Bartok - Dance of the Princess with the Wooden Puppet (The Wooden Prince)
Prokofiev - Gypsy Dance, Russian Dance (The Tale of the Stone Flower)
Brahms - Hungarian Dance No. 5
Kodaly - Dances of Galanta
De Falla - Miller's Dance
Dvorak - Slavonic Dances

I haven't tried to consider dances that aren't named as such though!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Bernstien*'s dances from_ On The Town & Westside Story _are great too! Very jazzy & upbeat...


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

The "dances" from The Nutcracker.
(Course anything from The Nutcracker would qualify as a favorite of mine. And, of course, the entire Nutcracker is a dance.)


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Dvorák's Slavonic Dances
Borodin's Polotvsian Dances
Janácek's Lachian Dances
Stravinsky's Russian Dance from Petrushka
John Adams' Foxtrot for Orchestra
Khachaturian's Sabre Dance
De Falla's Danza Ritual del Fuego


----------

